# مجموعة كتب أكثر من رائعة فى هندسة الميكاترونيكس



## Alaa Sakr (3 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

نقدم لسيادكم مجموعة من الكتب الرائعة فى هندسة الميكاترونكس وال robot حيث تتناول الكتب أساسيات هندسة الميكاترونيكس و شرح أنظمة الميكاترونيكس وكذلك ال robot وتركيبه وتصميمه والنظريات العلميه فى تلك المجالات 

بالتوفييييييق للجميع 

*Mechatronics Principles and Applications

*http://www.yallakotob.com/product/mechatronics-principles-and-applications/


*LEGO MINDSTORMS – Building Robots

http://www.yallakotob.com/product/lego-mindstorms-building-robots/*


*FUNDAMENTALS OF ROBOTICS LINKING PERCEPTION TO ACTION

*http://www.yallakotob.com/product/fundamentals-of-robotics-linking-perception-to-action/

*PLC – Programming Methods and Applications

http://www.yallakotob.com/product/plc-programming-methods-and-applications/

*




​​


----------



## ريحانة ابيها (5 مارس 2018)

شركة تسليك مجاري بالرياض 
إن عملية تسليك المجاري هي عملية اساسية لاي منزل ، فانسداد البالوعات عملية ترهق وتسبب الضيق لصاحبها لما يترتب عليها من رائحة كريهة وتراكم المياه الملوثة، واي منزل معرض لانسداد المجاري، لذلك يوجد العديد شركة تسليك المجاري بالرياض التي تتخص في اصلاح المجاري وتسليكها، وشركتنا شركة خدمات المملكة تتميز بريادتها في ذلك المجال 
تسليك مجاري بالرياض
شركة تسليك مجاري شرق الرياض
شركة تسليك مجاري شمال الرياض
شركة تسليك مجاري غرب الرياض
https://mamlakaservices.com/شركة-تسليك-مجارى-بالرياض/
شركة تسليك مجاري بالرياض

فهي تقوم بتسليك وشفط المجاري، فنحن نمتلك خبرة كبيرة وواسعة في مجال تسليك المجاري، حيث يتم تسليك المجاري باستمرار وبشكل دائم حتي لا تفاقم المشكله لانه اذا تركت المجاري بدون تسليك فسيودي ذلك الي انسداد المجاري، وتراكم المشكلة قد يؤدي الي تراكم الدهون علي المجاري وتراكم الدهون ونمو الاشجار علي المجاري قد يؤدي الي انسدادها لان نمو تلك الاشياء يودي الي تفاقم المشكلة وزيادتها، لذلك يجب ان يتم تسليك المجاري بشكل دوري وعلي يد سباكين مهرة ومتخصصين في مجال تسليكها لحمايتها من الانسداد ومن تفاقم الدهون والاوساخ عليها، شركة تسليك مجاري
وتوجد عدة ادوات تستخدم في تسليك المجاري وتسليك البالوعات يمكن استخدام طريقة الضغط باستخدام النيتروحين والماء لقضاء علي اي ترسبات للماء او تجمع له، ولحل مشكلة الانسداد ، ولذا كان هناك قاذورات متراكمة يمكن تتظيفها عن طريق استخدام اسياخ معدنية للقضاء علي المشكلة وايضا احيانا تستخدم طريقة الكمبوروسر اذا كانت المشكلة كبيرة ويتم اضافة مواد لتفتيت الدهون والقضاء عليها، وقد تكون هناك بعض النباتات والاشجار قد نمت علي جوانب البالوعات وتكون سبب في انسدادها فيتم ازالة هذه الاشجار لكي يتم حل المشكلة
شركة شفط بيارات بالرياض

شركة تنظيف بيارات بالرياض
شركة تسليك مجاري
يتم استخدام سيارات مخصصة ومعدة في تسليك المجاري، وادوات معينة لتسليك المجاري مثل استخدام طريقة الضغط النيتروجين والماء لازالة اي دهون او اتساخات او قمامة قد تكون متجمعة في المجاري او البالوعة ادت الي انسدادها، ولدينا، ويتم استخدام ادوات تسليك حديثة لازالة اي دهون عالقة بالمجاري، مثل الكمبروسر الذي يعمل علي تنظيف المجاري وازالة اي اتساخات قد تكون عالقة بها حتي لا تتفاقم المشكلة وتكبر اجثر من ذلج، لان انسداد المجاري له عدة اضرار فقد تتفاقم المياه وكثرة تكرار المشكلة قد تودي الي انهيار البيت اصابة المنزل بالرطوبة علي المدي البعيد، وتراكم مياه المجاري قد يودي الي انتشار الحشرات وايضا انتشار الامراض والاوبئة عليها شركات تسليك مجاري بالرياض
ارشادات ونصائح لمنع إنسداد المجاري
- يجب ان يتم تنظيف البالوعات دائما لتلاشي انسدادها بشكل يصعب تسليكها، ويتم باستمرار تنظيف الحواض باستمرار عند انسداده يمكن سكب ماء مغلي فيه لمنع انسداده
افضل شركة تسليك مجاري بالرياض
- تلافي القاء فضلات وبقايا الطعام في البالوعات، وفي الاحواض وتفادي القاء المناديل في الحمامات او المرحاض لانها عامل من عوامل انسداد البالوعات
شركة تسليك المجاري بالرياض
- استخدام الكوكاكولا في تسليك البالوعات، لان الصودا التي،بها تعمل علي تسليك البالوعات وازالة الاوساخ وفتحها 
- تسليك البالوعات عن طريق خلط محلول كربونات الصوديوم مع خل ووضعه في الاحواض إذا انسدت البالوعة، قد يعالج ذلك مشكلة الانسدا. البسيطة
- يجب ان يتم عمل صيانة دورية لازالة اي تراكمات او اوساخ بشكل دوري


----------



## ريحانة ابيها (5 مارس 2018)

لقد أصبح الخزان من متطلبات هذا العصر لتوافر المياه في جميع الأوقات لمستخدميه ،فيتم استخدامه في المنازل والعماير والمدارس والمجمعات الحكومية والإدارية حتي توفر لهم الماء في كل الأوقات،وللتوعية الثقافية الحادثة في مجتمعنا جعلت الناس يدركوا كم من المهم أهمية النظافة لأنها تعكس صحة الإنسان من مرضه،ومن ضمن التوعية التي انتشرت في الآونه الأخيرة، كم من المهم أهمية شرب الماء نقيا خاليا من الأمراض والشوائب وكذلك الرائحة واللون لان هذا سوف يعكس عليه بالسلب فإن لم يكن في الوقت القريب فإنه يكون في الوقت البعيد،فالتوعية التي تقوم بها المملكة بالاهتمام بصحة الإنسان والابتعاد عما هو ممرض له،لذلك جعلت الناس تترك كم من المهم الاهتمام بنظافة الخزانات المياه.


ولتنظيف الخزانات المياه من الملوثات والأوساخ الذي تقوم به شركة تنظيف خزانات بالرياض لأنه من المهمات الصعبة التي تصعب علي الإنسان الغير متمرس أن يقوم بتنظيف وتعقيم الجيد للخزان،لذلك يقوم الأشخاص بالاتصال بشركة الدمام للقيام بهذه المهمة الصعبة ،فتقوم الشركة بتنفيذ المهمة علي أكمل وجه.


-أنواع الخزانات وكيفية تنظيفها:


تختلف أنواع الخزانات فمنها ما هو كبير ومنها ما هو صغير ومنها ما تكون فتحة الخزان ضيقة ومنها ما تكون فتحتها واسعة، فتبعا لذلك تكون عملية التنظيف مختلفة عن الأخرى:


1-	تنظيف الخزانات الكبيرة:فيتم ذلك عن طريق دخول العمال إلي داخل الخزان ،ويقوم بالكشف العام علي حالة الخزان وبالتالي معرفة الطرق المثلي للقيام بتنظيفها والتخلص من الأوساخ ، ولقد زودت الشركات عمالها بالأجهزة الحديثة علي أعلي مستوي ،مع إمداد العمال بالمنظفات التي تقوم بإزالة أصعب الأوساخ مهما كانت مع القيام بتعقيم الخزان والتخلص من البكتريا والفيروسات والجراثيم وغيرها من الكائنات الحية الدقيقة المضرة،مع دعك العمال لتلك المناطق المتسخة حتي الثنايا وقاع الخزان للتخلص من الأوساخ،مع توفير للعامل خراطيم لتزويده بالماء وخراطيم بالشفط كل ذلك للتخلص من الأوساخ بالماء الجاري ،للحصول علي أفضل نظافة وتعقيم.
2-	تنظيف الخزانات الصغيرة:وهي النوع الثاني من أنواع الخزانات فهذه الخزانات من الأنواع التي تكون فتحاتها صغيرة وضيقة جدا، فإنه لا يستطيع أن يدخل منها أحد،لذلك وفرت الشركة فرش طويلة جدا يستخدمها العمال المتخصصون بذلك الأمر للقيام بتنظيفها وكذلك تعقيمها.


-أهمية القيام بتنظيف الخزان :
ففي حالة تجاهل أمر تنظيف الخزانات فإنه يتم ظهور الأمراض التي تتبع تجاهل هذا الأمر،لأن الخزان به مياه راكدة وليس متوفر له أشعة الشمس لتطهر بعض الشيء،بل يكون في مكان مظلم رطب ليس به مياه جارية فإنه يكون جاذب أكثر لتكاثر الحشرات والطحالب والبكتريا الدقيقة والفيروسات والفطريات والجراثيم، فكل هؤلاء يكونوا في مكان الخزان يقوموا بمزيج من الأمراض التي تؤثر علي صحة الإنسان الذي يتناول من المياه الملوثة الناتجة عن هذه الكائنات لدرجة أنه تصيبه وتتكاثر داخل أعضائه.


والداخل في أهمية تنظيف الخزانات أيضا أن هناك شكوه كثيرة مقدمه من الخزان، حيث يشعر الأشخاص الذين يستخدمونه باختلاف في اللون والطعم والرائحة، وخاصة الرائحة تكون غير مستحبة التي يشمها الإنسان عند تناوله المياه الناتجة عن عن الخزان،فهذا يدل علي وجود تسربات من الصرف الصحي ممزوج بماء الخزان ،فعند وصول الشركة تكتشف التشققات التي بالخزان وتقوم بسدة.
مميزات شركة الدمام:


1-أنها أعدة جيدا عمالها حتي تريح عملائها،وتقديم أفضل خدمة لها.
2-أنها تقدم أسعار جيدة لعملائها وتقدم لهم عروض جيده.
3-مع التطور التكنولوجيا الحديثة فإن شركة تنظيف خزانات بالرياض قد قامت بشراء ما هو جديد حتي تكون الأفضل دائما.
4-استخدام المواد المعقمة ومواد التنظيف التي تكون مسرح بها عالميا ،وغير مؤثرة علي صحة الإنسان. 


المصدر :


شركة تنظيف بابها

شركة تنظيف منازل بابها

شركة تنظيف منازل بخميس مشيط

شركة تنظيف بخميس مشيط

شركة مكافحة حشرات بخميس مشيط

شركة مكافحة حشرات بابها

شركة نقل اثاث بابها



شركة نقل اثاث بخميس مشيط


----------

